# Sex my p. metallica sling (pretty clear pics)



## robc (Jul 21, 2009)

My P. metallica sling molted again and is about 2" (little under)....I would like other opinions. Got the clearest shot I could...it was through acrylic.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 21, 2009)

Male IMO.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 21, 2009)

100% male.You took some great pictures.


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> 100% male.You took some great pictures.


Thanks!! I am kinda glad it is male, I am getting more females anyway!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 21, 2009)

For sure male. I wonder why so many people said female in the last metallica sexing thread you made :?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 21, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> 100% male.You took some great pictures.


Just curious, how do you sex a pokie that is a little under 2" and say that it is "100% male"? It still is to young imo...


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jul 21, 2009)

Male.......


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been doing this for a long time and what makes me think it's a males is 
the possitioning of the anterior book lungs.Thay extend quite a bit past the 
epigastric furrow.Please excuse my spelling.But i think i spelled it right.It just 
looks wrong.


----------



## Sukai94 (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are some great pictures! What camera did you use?


----------



## Paramite (Jul 21, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> For sure male. I wonder why so many people said female in the last metallica sexing thread you made :?


Umm, because it looked very much like a female.

This settles it. I'm no longer trying to sex Pokies under 2".


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2009)

Sukai94 said:


> Those are some great pictures! What camera did you use?


Thanks! It's a Canon EOS 40D with a 100mm macro lens...takes awesome pics!!


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Just curious, how do you sex a pokie that is a little under 2" and say that it is "100% male"? It still is to young imo...


I was wondering the same thing.  I am decent once they get a bit larger, but with this one, I didn't know what to look for.  Thanks SatelliteRob for that explanation


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks female to me...


----------



## cityzooguy (Jul 21, 2009)

*affordable??*

you on a mission to make these things affordable rob? is your plan to breed like 15 females (I hope)? 

if so that would be awesome:worship: !!


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going female too. why?
the patch above the furrow is squarish rather than pointed and it lacks the little dark patch of hairs at the bottom of the square patch (right above the furrow). And the upper (anterior) book lungs are set far apart.
The only thing that it lacks for me (other than size) to say female for sure is that the furrow is not very pronounced...yet.
I am more comfortable sexing like this with bigger specimen, but I am thinking female.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 21, 2009)

Sexing metallicas is relatively easy, it has nothing to do with book lung placement or even epiandrous fusillae.

It's much easier to tell when they are slightly larger but you can consistently sex (metallica only) them by looking at the epigastric furrow...in females it's usually a straight slit accross, males will have a little "notch" "arrow" or "triangle" in the center of the furrow.


----------



## JC (Jul 21, 2009)

cityzooguy said:


> you on a mission to make these things affordable rob? is your plan to breed like 15 females (I hope)?
> 
> if so that would be awesome:worship: !!


Maybe we should start a a charity for Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Sexing metallicas is relatively easy, it has nothing to do with book lung placement or even epiandrous fusillae.
> 
> It's much easier to tell when they are slightly larger but you can consistently sex (metallica only) them by looking at the epigastric furrow...in females it's usually a straight slit accross, males will have a little "notch" "arrow" or "triangle" in the center of the furrow.


That is very good info!!:clap:


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2009)

cityzooguy said:


> you on a mission to make these things affordable rob? is your plan to breed like 15 females (I hope)?
> 
> if so that would be awesome:worship: !!


I will have at least  6-8 females by the end of the year.


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 21, 2009)

robc said:


> I will have at least  6-8 females by the end of the year.


hey, that's cool. :worship: I look forward to seeing all of your P. Metallica mating videos.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Sexing metallicas is relatively easy, it has nothing to do with book lung placement or even epiandrous fusillae.
> 
> It's much easier to tell when they are slightly larger but you can consistently sex (metallica only) them by looking at the epigastric furrow...in females it's usually a straight slit accross, males will have a little "notch" "arrow" or "triangle" in the center of the furrow.


I have noticed this with the 8 rufilata specimens I have as well, even though you noted metallica only.

They are (in my opinion) pretty easy to sex ventrally.  I'm still having a hard time dorsally sexing the damn things though.


----------



## Cbarr (Jul 21, 2009)

Man that sure looks female to me, but i would definitely wait for the molt, I just dont see any of the male indicators.

Peace


C

As far as the notch in the top lip i dont think that only pertains to pokies only because i have noticed this in brachys males as well!!


----------



## ftorres (Jul 21, 2009)

i say female


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 21, 2009)

robc said:


> I will have at least  6-8 females by the end of the year.


Will these be produced from the sacs you're expecting?


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Will these be produced from the sacs you're expecting?


I will be purchasing adult females.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 21, 2009)

_Poecilotheria_ are pretty easy to sex at 2".  Here are some _P. ornata_ I sexed.  To tell you the truth, its easier to sex in person with a flashlight than it is by looking at pics.  The notch present in the males reflects light pretty well.  I can spot a male at half a glance.

Male







Female







Size


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 21, 2009)

robc said:


> I will be purchasing adult females.


 Wow, you must have some nice budget! 0.0 I'd be lucky to get one as a sling!

 Still want to get some pokie exp. before ever even considering a P. metallica or the front page of AB is gonna be filled top to bottom with "HELP me!" topics.  First things first tho, gonna get P. irminia before ever getting a pokie, changed my mind thinking of how angry my parents are gonna be if I get tagged. Maybe once I'm out of this house..

 Looking forward to your breeding project Rob! Please, please do some videos! :worship:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 21, 2009)

I knew this technique was applicable to other Pokies but wasn't sure which ones, I know after looking at many metallicas it's been quite consistent at an early age.

You're welcome Rob 
Remember me when you hatch out a blue wave...

Thanks Kyle for the great picture reference.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jul 21, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Sexing metallicas is relatively easy, it has nothing to do with book lung placement or even epiandrous fusillae.
> 
> It's much easier to tell when they are slightly larger but you can consistently sex (metallica only) them by looking at the epigastric furrow...in females it's usually a straight slit accross, males will have a little "notch" "arrow" or "triangle" in the center of the furrow.


Usually, this is true with all pokies not just metallicas. 

Take this P. rufilata for example, 






More photos available here.


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> I knew this technique was applicable to other Pokies but wasn't sure which ones, I know after looking at many metallicas it's been quite consistent at an early age.
> 
> You're welcome Rob
> Remember me when you hatch out a blue wave...
> ...


I already had you in mind


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 23, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I've been doing this for a long time.


Guess you have more to learn!  

I agree based on what we see in those photos my vote is female as well. 
(Rob I am risking my streak again  ) What am I at with you anyway? 60 something sexed correctly? I think my streak with you is the longest I have had with anyone.

Anywho congrats on another metallica.


----------



## robc (Jul 23, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Guess you have more to learn!
> 
> I agree based on what we see in those photos my vote is female as well.
> (Rob I am risking my streak again  ) What am I at with you anyway? 60 something sexed correctly? I think my streak with you is the longest I have had with anyone.
> ...


I think it's been 64 that you've sexed correctly...there was one that 90% of people said female and you had said male and you were right! Thanks, man!!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 23, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Guess you have more to learn!
> .


  :clap:


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 23, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> _Poecilotheria_ are pretty easy to sex at 2".  Here are some _P. ornata_ I sexed.  To tell you the truth, its easier to sex in person with a flashlight than it is by looking at pics.  The notch present in the males reflects light pretty well.  I can spot a male at half a glance.
> 
> Male
> 
> ...


I'm still a bit confused.  In these particular pics, how can you tell one is male and the other female?  The female looks like it has more squared-off anterior book lungs.  The male's furrow looks like it has a tiny arch to it, is that the tip-off?  The second metallica posted is an easy one.  But these are more difficult for me


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 23, 2009)

In this case forget the book lungs and everything else, all you need to concentrate on is the epygium (slit).
Strait across and it's a female, if you see a little arrow or point in the middle of the slit (on the side towards the spider's head) it's a male.


----------



## robc (Jul 23, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> :clap:


LOL...he got me!!!!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 23, 2009)

robc said:


> LOL...he got me!!!!


That was regarding a comment from the other Rob (Satellite), not you RobC.  Even after many years we are all still learning.

Good luck with those metallicas man...hope you get tons!


----------



## robc (Jul 23, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> That was regarding a comment from the other Rob (Satellite), not you RobC.  Even after many years we are all still learning.
> 
> Good luck with those metallicas man...hope you get tons!


LOL - oops!  

I'm continously learning and I've learned a lot from this thread alone - thank you for all the great info!!!


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanx everybody for an awesome thread. Been struggling to sex my pokies as they always seem to destroy their moults even though I take them out soon after moulting.
Quick question, which species in your guys experience does this not work on?
I tried last night using this method on P.striata and can't seem to see any difference??? I sex those by dorsal patterning at the moment. 
Also seemed to not work so great on P.formosa unless I only have females, and I haven't figured out their dorsal patterning yet (If its even possible).

On the good side, Ive been wondering for ages on my 2 rufilata and thanx to this thread have finally figured it out.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 24, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Guess you have more to learn!


LOL...............


----------

